# Slowly going CRAZY!!!



## bookworm_cn317 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm done with chemo. The medi-port has been removed. I'm now going thru radiation. Both my oncologist & the radiation doctor said I need to exercise. Only problem is my mom--she's worried I'm gonna get sick(& vomit). 

Today I was SO bored that, given the chance, I gladly would have gone running with my TKD instructor had he been at my house.


The bored is good, right? That means I'm getting better, right?

I'm dying of boredom!
Somebody PLEASE save me from the boredom!
_Please?!_


----------



## Flea (Jan 25, 2011)

I usually take boredom as a sign of good health when recovering from illness.  Just don't let it set in and become a pattern.  If your docs approve your getting exercise, that's great!  Tell your mother that, and hit the road at a pace that works for you.

Good luck.  You may also get some mileage out of the "MA practitioners with disabilities" thread up in the General MA Talk forum


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2011)

Best of all wishes for your recovery, *Bookworm*.  With such matters, caution and restraint are the keys I think - boredom is an evil thing but don't compromise your recovery just to dispel it.


----------

